# port installation -> how to redirect compilation messages somewhere else



## mnvn (Oct 6, 2012)

Hello,

I'm installing ports in classic way:

```
cd /usr/ports/x/y/
make install clean
```
I want to redirect messages from make/gcc from stdout to some file. I don't mean to use standard console redirections ('>' or '>>'), I saw this option somewhere, but I am unable to find it right now.
A lot of messages while compiling for ex. KDE makes me sick and unnecessairly charges the wire.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 8, 2012)

Are you looking for script(1) perhaps?


----------



## mnvn (Oct 8, 2012)

No, I'm trying to remind where I saw (and tested) example where output of port compilation went to /tmp/somefile


----------



## UNIXgod (Oct 8, 2012)

wblocks's script in a two part verse:
http://www.wonkity.com/~wblock/docs/html/script.html

IIRC he is in current negotiations to sell the movie rights to the same folks who made the fantasy debut of "The daemon, The penguin and The GNU"; The sql to "The GNU wears no clothes" and "Beauty and the BSD".


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 9, 2012)

Also see sysutils/tmux.


----------

